# people who have fish on the back of there cars



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

are just as bad as people that put fish on there buisiness cards,born again twats i think they drive crap and don't even turn up to do jobs :-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

???


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

their


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> their


fuck off is that spelt right. :-/


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

fish?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> fish?


yes those little chrome fish shapes somebody must have seen them?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah I have seen them and wondered what they are or resemble?. What do they mean? Almost as bad as the nodding dog *growl*


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I think this is the sign of some Christian Heresy. I have seen it all over Europe (including Greece where I live.) Some guy told me it was the sign of a Heresy, and once there was this guy in front of me in a gas station, so I asked him what it was and he replied: "Oh... this is the sign of Jesus!"


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

They get the chips & mushy peas when they have converted 6 other people. :-*


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> They get the chips & mushy peas when they have converted 6 other people. :-*


 ;D ;D [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> fuck off is that spelt right. :-/


" " , ?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

People that have fish on the back of their cars are to be avoided at all costs!!

They swerve all over the place, brake for no reason and swerve violently across the road to pull into the church car park.

I hate being behind a 'fish driver' almost as much as getting stuck behind a 28.3mph 'coffin dodger'

IMHO of course


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> " " , ?


point taken! ;D

why don't you have jae put a spell cheque on.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> point taken! ;D
> 
> why don't you have jae put a spell cheque on.


Bank or Building Society?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL I want one ;D.. so I can turn it pointing upwards so it looks rude ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I was just wondering which one of you (Abi or Vlastan), would think of that first. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I was just wondering which one of you (Abi or Vlastan), would think of that first. ;D


 ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Bank or Building Society?


any as long as it's blank.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

An ex-boss with the "fish" on the rear of his car and "thank god for jesus" key ring was the worst lair i have worked for.

He was a lay preacher as well.......

Not clouded my judgement though as I've always had a deep mistrust of religion......

Justin


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

PRAAAAAAAISEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THE LORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDD HAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLAUGHHHHHHHHHHHHOUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]............ [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Wonder why they chose a fish after all the big J gave out bread and wine too!
A loaf of bread would look funny though. ;D


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Bank or Building Society?


LOL ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Wonder why they chose a fish after all the big J gave out bread and wine too!
> A loaf of bread would look funny though. ;D


Oh, I don't know, look good with a nice glass of wine of the back of your car.

If you really want to spread the word of the lord, this is the way to do it...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Oh, I don't know, look good with a nice glass of wine of the back of your car.
> 
> If you really want to spread the word of the lord, this is the way to do it...


for christ sake (no pun intended) what's the world coming to?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Oh, I don't know, look good with a nice glass of wine of the back of your car.
> 
> If you really want to spread the word of the lord, this is the way to do it...


Where the hell do you people find these things?

It's brilliant!


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

The fish sign dates back to earlier times when Christians were apt to be executed if revealed. Hence the development of a 'covert' sign which people could use to mark their house / property to signal to others they were Christian.

Not entirely sure what putting one on the back of your car is meant to achieve these days though?


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> Oh, I don't know, look good with a nice glass of wine of the back of your car.
> 
> If you really want to spread the word of the lord, this is the way to do it...


ROFLMAO ;D 8)


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

> The fish sign dates back to earlier times when Christians were apt to be executed if revealed. Â Hence the development of a 'covert' sign which people could use to mark their house / property to signal to others they were Christian.
> 
> Not entirely sure what putting one on the back of your car is meant to achieve these days though?


Looking at this thread it looks like it might mark them up for execution when the revolution comes 

If a bunch of them get together on a god squad meet or a brn again cruise, would that be shoal?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Looking at this thread it looks like it might mark them up for execution when the revolution comes
> 
> If a bunch of them get together on a god squad meet or a brn again cruise, would that be shoal?


Dunno, but I would prefere a porn again cruise. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

the fish is put there to show other cultists that they are just as brain dead as them, if the " good book" ROFLMAO told them to self lobotomies sales in black and deckers would go through the roof. The only plus side ive ever found to the bible is that when youâ€™re stuck in a hotel room with no rizla, 99% off the time there is one in the room. Normally the pages are wafer thin so double up for skins very nicely. I particularly like using the pages that speak of stoning, they smoke rather well [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Are those what they call "Jesus Boot's"


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

BE THEE GONE YOU HERETIC....CAST THE DEVIL FROM THY SOLE

heehee


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I know the answer to this, as I stopped one of these bearded wholesome types and asked him what it meant.

Apparently the fish comes from an acronym "ICTHUS" made up of the Greek words for Jesus Christ God's Son Saviour. It does indeed come from a covert sign.

Some of them have it in the fish on their cars.

There we are. Kumbaya my lord.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Right everyone look at the rear of Vlastan's rear ;D oops I mean rear of his motor for this fish sign soon as he is greek . Mind boggles [smiley=dizzy2.gif] greek, fish... rear... : Do you think it is all connected ;D


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

My guess would be that Vlastan would put another greek word on the back of his car! ;D 
Oh and by the way it is "Ichthis" (old greek for fish, nowdays it is called "psari"). 
Maybe me and lord V. should start crash courses in Greek for forum members! ;D You could learn more advanced words than the usual "malaka" etc. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh god not two Mr Taramasalata's ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

You are all forgiven.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Stop preaching Gary


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Stop preaching Gary Â


Bless you.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh did I sneeze ..must stop spreading my germs ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I've often thought about one of the fish from here on the back of my car


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL I wonder on the forum who would dare to have the 'blow me' emblem ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> LOL I wonder on the forum who would dare to have the 'blow me' emblem Â ;D


Step forward Vlastan...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nahhhhhh hes all mouth and no action


----------

